# Dry Cleaning Damage



## Charlotte (27 Oct 2009)

I got a pair of suit trousers belonging to my husband cleaned recently - they had an oil stain on the thigh. I pointed this out when leaving them in and it was noted on special instructions label. They did not identify any risk in cleaning the trousers. When I collected them and returned home, we discovered that the colour had bleached out of the trousers where the stain was, and they are now permanently damaged and completely unwearable.

I returned to cleaners and pointed out the damage, they said they needed to look into it and wouldn't return my call for a number of weeks. When they eventually contacted me, manager said that they were not liable. In the same phone conversation, the manager of the shop admitted that the chemicals that they had used most likely caused the damage when it reacted with the oil stain. 

I contacted the National Consumer Agency who advised me to put my issue in writing and send by registered letter requiring a response in a set period of time. They advised also that the dry cleaner seems to have admitted responsibility. Next step is small claims court according to them if I don't get satisfaction with letter.

Today I received a response and am uncertain how to proceed. The dry cleaners maintain that because I did not identify the type of oil in stain, they believe it may have been 'corrosial based' and contribute to loss of colour. I am not even sure what this means. They suggest that I get trousers analysed at my own cost (where do I even get this done?) and if they are deemed to be responsible, then I will have a claim against them.

I am looking for advise on how to proceed. Does anyone know where I would even get this 'testing' done? Or should I just proceed to small claims court?


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Oct 2009)

They are waffling. Oil is oil and is not easy to remove. Also the type of fabric in the slax would have a bearing on the type of solvent used. As these slax are part of a suit I suspect they are made of wool or wool blend.
A test should have been done to see if that chemical was suitable for that fabric.

Write your letter as advised but I would not have analysis done. I'm not sure what they want analyised, The oil (is it still there), the chemical used, or the fabric


----------



## Charlotte (28 Oct 2009)

Yes these are wool blend trousers. I did send the letter a couple of weeks ago and said that they should have done a spot test if they were worried. They ignored this point obviously.

I spoke to NCA again today who advised that I don't have to have this 'testing' done and I should probably proceed to small claims court at this stage if I want some redress.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Oct 2009)

You should ring the Small Claims Court and seek their advice.  They will be able to guide you and they are very helpful.

There are some previous AAM threads  on dry cleaners and you might get some advice from those.


----------



## Collins (29 Oct 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> They are waffling. Oil is oil and is not easy to remove. Also the type of fabric in the slax would have a bearing on the type of solvent used. As these slax are part of a suit I suspect they are made of wool or wool blend.
> A test should have been done to see if that chemical was suitable for that fabric.
> 
> Write your letter as advised but I would not have analysis done. I'm not sure what they want analyised, The oil (is it still there), the chemical used, or the fabric[/quote
> ...


----------



## zippitydooda (27 Nov 2009)

I just got a dress back from the dry cleaners that shrank a full size and is too small to wear.  I initially sent it back to manufacturer but they will not accept responsibility as they claim the garment is deemed suitable for dry cleaning.  The dry cleaner has said they only did what it said on the garment (specialist dry clean only) - where do I go from here?  Any advice greatly appreciated - the dress cost €190 and was only worn once!


----------



## Diziet (27 Nov 2009)

zippitydooda said:


> I just got a dress back from the dry cleaners that shrank a full size and is too small to wear.  I initially sent it back to manufacturer but they will not accept responsibility as they claim the garment is deemed suitable for dry cleaning.  The dry cleaner has said they only did what it said on the garment (specialist dry clean only) - where do I go from here?  Any advice greatly appreciated - the dress cost €190 and was only worn once!



Return it to the shop you bought it from, as it was clearly not as described.


----------



## Collins (30 Nov 2009)

You can first look at the tag the garment was tagged with unless they use bar codes the tag will be curled up or more flat. If the tag is more flat it was dry cleaned if however it was curled up it was wet cleaned or washed. This is not 100% but above 90% for sure. If it is flat take it to the store they should replace it at the very least if it is curled the cleaners should replace it unless it was cleaned with something a little wet. Was it raining around when you took in the garment? If they use bar coding you will have to look at the fabric it will look fuzzy if it was washed. I hope this helps.

Patrick


----------



## emel (7 Dec 2009)

This is my first time on here. I might regret saying this but I'm a specialist dry cleaner with a shop outside Kilkenny. I have been in the business since 1987. I have been reading some of the dry cleaning problems and to be honest some of the answers are a bit hit and miss. 
A few points.
A good dry cleaner will never ask you to sign a disclaimer notice. A disclaimer notice does not give him the right to be negligent.
A good dry cleaner who is certain he is not at fault will always fight your corner with the retailer.
A good dry cleaner whether at fault or not will always try to resolve a dispute so as to keep the customer......even if it costs him a few quid.

Who knows what happened some of the garments mentioned but I have to say they sound a little suspicious. I have no doubt you would win in a small claims court but do you need the stress. I say negotiate directly with the dry cleaner. If you are reasonable, I suspect he will be too.
If you decide to put it down to a bad experience, ask your friends & neighbours who they use. You cant beat a good recommendation. For any special garments select a shop with a machine on site. That way you can get to speak directly with the drycleaner if necessary. I am happy to answer any questions you might have. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Collins (16 Dec 2009)

A good dry cleaner will never ask you to sign a disclaimer notice. A disclaimer notice does not give him the right to be negligent.


If the customer does not give there ok, then do you only clean according to the label?


----------

